#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What are the coolest achievements of AI?

## Bhavya

We all know that Artificial intelligence is the current buzz word in our technology world.Ever since AI technology was launched we have this fear that AI can surpass our human capabilities and over take everything from us. Even though we have these fears we can't deny that AI have some coolest achievements in the past years. Can you guys list down the coolest achievements of AI?

----------


## subasan

> We all know that Artificial intelligence is the current buzz word in our technology world.Ever since AI technology was launched we have this fear that AI can surpass our human capabilities and over take everything from us. Even though we have these fears we can't deny that AI have some coolest achievements in the past years. Can you guys list down the coolest achievements of AI?


I was never interested in AI except when it's shown movies. But Sophia is the nearest reality to what is shown in movies. We've a far way to reach our imagination.

----------


## Bhavya

> I was never interested in AI except when it's shown movies. But Sophia is the nearest reality to what is shown in movies. We've a far way to reach our imagination.


Yeah Sophia is the best and coolest achievement of AI. Don't you think it will be more dangerous if human imagination become reality?

----------


## subasan

> Yeah Sophia is the best and coolest achievement of AI. Don't you think it will be more dangerous if human imagination become reality?


That's just fiction as of now but future is uncertain.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's just fiction as of now but future is uncertain.


True not only future our life itself is uncertain.

----------

